# bending pvc tube?



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Anyone ever tried to bend PVC tube with heat? i'm thinking you'd need to fill the inside of the tube with sand or something to prevent it from kinking/collapsing, I know I could just use a fitting, but i'm thinking about the visual aesthetics here.

thanks.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I've done it before- quite easy with a heat gun, no sand. I did it with small diameter pipe, but not going for extreme tight radii, just like you see in the top right of this picture:


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

This guy has done it with acrylic:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=99443

Looks quite amazing. Am thinking about trying it out...


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

bending pbc is extremely easy. i do it at work quite often (im in the electrical trade).

heat the section with a heat gun. hold the pvc pipe in both your hands (palms down, thumbs facing each other) with the heated section in between hands. as you bend the pipe, give slight pressure inwards (forcing thumbs towards each other) to maintain the pipe's inner diameter and preventing it from becoming out-of-round. hold it in place until it cools. sometimes it could take a while to cool so you can throw a cold wet towel on it to assist in cooling.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Mlevi said:


> This guy has done it with acrylic:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=99443
> 
> Looks quite amazing. Am thinking about trying it out...


I was going to post this exact same link... great minds think alike


----------

